
Amazon Prime Video now has 4 times as many movies as Netflix - Oatseller
http://www.businessinsider.com/amazon-prime-video-has-4-times-as-many-movies-as-netflix-2016-4
======
devhead
it's not the size of your library, it's how you Use It.

UI being very weak for Amazon Video, they need to ditch the shopping templates
and create something more useful. i have prime; I won't watch one movie on it
until they make significant improvements to the user experience.

------
spott
Now if only their interface wasn't limited to amazon's devices, and didn't
suck...

~~~
tzs
What are you talking about? Amazon Prime Video is available on most major
smartphones, tablets, game consoles, TVs and Blu-ray players from many major
manufacturers, TiVo, and assorted other entertainment electronic devices. Also
personal computers.

~~~
jasonvorhe
While still ignoring Android TV/Chromecast, Apple TV/AirPlay, which actually
account for a huge number of devices their customers own, who can't use them
to stream Amazon Prime Video to their TV.

~~~
tptacek
Even if you have an Apple TV (like I do), chances are you're just an HDMI
input switch away from Prime Video on your game console or your TV itself. The
$35 Google dongle aside, pretty much the only mainstream AV device that _doesn
't_ have Amazon is the Apple TV.

